# Abrir la puerta con alarma



## Zablocki (Ago 19, 2013)

Hola compañeros, les cuento brevemente, mi auto no tiene manijas ( dodge 1500 rural) y se abre la puerta del conductor con un solenoide accionado por un relay, por problemas con la alarma actual que tengo decidí volver a una alarma vieja pero que es muy robusta ( se banca los ruidos de los cables de bujías) el inconveniente es que esta alarma no tiene salida auxiliar, por lo que debo conectar el relay de puertas a la salida de sirena (+12v) pero debe abrirse sólo si recibe dos pulsos, ósea cuando saco la alarma.

Con un pulso ( cuando se activa) no tendría que hacer nada.
Con 12v continuos ( cuando dispara la alarma) tampoco debería hacer nada.
Pero con dos pulsos seguidos ( al desactivar) tendría que dar un pulso al relay. 

Se les ocurre alguna solución?


----------



## albertoxx (Ago 19, 2013)

No es mas facil buscar algun cable que venga +12 directamente de la bateria e insertarle un boton para abrir la puerta


----------



## Zablocki (Ago 19, 2013)

Si albertox, gracias por responderme, me olvide de poner eso, tengo que poner un reedswich para abrirlo con un imán de neodimio que llevo en el llavero. Pero como no tiene trabas ni nada, conviene que se abra la puerta cuando sale la alarma. ( ahora con la alarma nueva que tiene problemas de ruido funciona así pero usando el cable de destraba puertas


----------



## albertoxx (Ago 19, 2013)

Algo asi te decia yo


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2013)

y la alarma no tiene ningun led que indique su estado?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2013)

en verdad la pregunta clave , y es solo siguiendo las normas de el foro :

que idea tienes ?? 
que esquema has intentado hacer ???


----------



## Zablocki (Ago 21, 2013)

Albertox, gracias, ese es exactamente lo que quería hacer con el reed swich, capitánp buena pregunta, si no me equivoco si y negando el led tendría que dar un pulso al relay. No lo había pensado, voy a probar la alarma vieja con una fuente y comento.
Frnandob, la idea es armar un circuito que al desactivar la alarma abra la puerta del conductor ( a los casos prácticos activar un relay de 12 volts) esquemas que eh intentado hacer son retardos con capacitores a la salida de la alarma ( terminal sirena) para que en un pitido no haga nada y con dos pitidos si, pero el problema se da en que al sonar la alarma ( disparo) se abre la puerta también, si es necesario dibujo los circuitos, pero son muy básicos, con r y c cálculo el tiempo de retardo. Pero esto como dije antes no funciona por el disparo de alarma.
Voy a probar con el led a ver si al negar esa señal también con un rc doy un pulso. Gracias por la ayuda que me están dando.


----------

